# Fake or real? (get your mind out of the gutter)



## Crzyazn (Mar 6, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FlxkwVQr4oo#6RSj1ORTXd4

i should delete my comment and replace it with "TAKE AN UNMODDED VIDEO YOU NOOB. AND USING SOMETHING OTHER THAN BEGINNER METHOD WITHOUT FINGERTRICKS WOULD MAKE IT MORE CONVINCING"

Ima done now

discuss


----------



## ExoCorsair (Mar 6, 2008)

It's a super-20 solve, would many people care?


----------



## Dene (Mar 6, 2008)

Wow, people believe that? The stackmat never lies? Well no it doesn't, but if it was already on that time...
I for one am not convinced....


----------



## Crzyazn (Mar 6, 2008)

I feel so stupid for getting fooled

I didn't listen to the cuber within me screaming "That's fake!"


----------



## Jai (Mar 6, 2008)

Isn't it kinda obvious when his head's moving quickly?...


----------



## Hadley4000 (Mar 6, 2008)

The camera shake at 24 seconds seems faster than right as it ends. I'm not convinced.


----------



## ShadenSmith (Mar 6, 2008)

At first I was sure it was sped up, but now I'm not so sure. During the inspection his movements look very natural, but during the solve it looks like gravity almost sped up on his shirt and his head/hands look sped up. However, one may also notice that the lights behind him don't change speed.


----------



## Cubie Newbie (Mar 6, 2008)

Perhaps he's just a tech-geek. I think there must be some sort of application that allows you to speed up certain locations in a recording yet keep other parts the same.

Also, perhaps it was just sometimes sped up and not sped up all the way through? The lights looked like they changed speeds throughout the video, but did they?

I think it's fake.


----------



## AvGalen (Mar 6, 2008)

Looks fake to me

palms don't seem to touch the pads, cube blocks lights on timer. Weird movements, strange things happen to the clock on the right.


----------



## Hadley4000 (Mar 6, 2008)

Just watched again. He seems to hit the reset button, and you can hear it click. But, he didn't hit anything after that. Either this is real, or he did a lot of work on it.


----------



## tim (Mar 7, 2008)

Who cares? He's slow


----------



## shelley (Mar 7, 2008)

karate chop! +2!


----------



## rubiks to the third (Mar 7, 2008)

hes using noob LBL, and he says pow. everyone knows pow sounds the same sped up


----------



## KConny (Mar 7, 2008)

Looks real to me. 
Look at the lights in the background.


----------



## Lotsofsloths (Mar 7, 2008)

Perfectly normal, it might be a weird camera(Youtube messes with the speed with certain cameras) like Harris's when he did his sub 40 PLL time attack..


----------



## Dene (Mar 7, 2008)

AvGalen said:


> Looks fake to me
> 
> palms don't seem to touch the pads, cube blocks lights on timer. Weird movements, *strange things happen to the clock on the right.*



This is very true. Also notice the fact that, as soon as the solve is over, it stops looking all "framy" and "sped up" and seems perfectly normal. This is a completely load of bollocks.


----------



## Hadley4000 (Mar 7, 2008)

Dene said:


> AvGalen said:
> 
> 
> > Looks fake to me
> ...




I didn't see anything weird with the clock. But, the resetting the stackmat is what makes me think it _might_ be real.


----------



## Dene (Mar 7, 2008)

maybe he didn't reset it, but turn it on. The clock, if you look carefully, has the hand at the bottom jiggling around a lot, or at least that's what I see.


----------



## Hadley4000 (Mar 7, 2008)

Dene said:


> maybe he didn't reset it, but turn it on. The clock, if you look carefully, has the hand at the bottom jiggling around a lot, or at least that's what I see.



You can hear the click of him pushing it.


----------



## Stefan (Mar 7, 2008)

Watch his other videos.


----------



## Dene (Mar 7, 2008)

Ever the logical one, although I'm not sure if his other videos are of use, they're all for speedstacking, and the only one I watched looked extremely conspicuous as well.


----------



## Lt-UnReaL (Mar 8, 2008)

The lights behind him look the same, the clock looks fine to me, and you can hear the sound of a train passing by which sounds realistic. It also wouldn't matter if he didn't time it with the stackmat because his time is _actually_ 28 seconds. He starts at 0:06 and ends at 0:34.


----------



## Dene (Mar 8, 2008)

Yes, but if the video is sped up to make it look like he started then, and finished then, then he has cheated.


----------



## Cubie Newbie (Mar 13, 2008)

Perhaps the frame skipping really isn't frame skipping. Perhaps in the middle, he did a stop-motion animation to make the clock and stackmat look realistic!


----------

